# WWII Italian Navy Battleship Roma



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

Hello,

The Roma battleship for Trumpeter in 350 scale is going to be released by us.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow ... I just purchased your 1/350 WWII USN Battleship Missouri Super Detail (for Tamiya) as it came highly recommended, should be here by tomorrow. Not surprised at the level of details your team are producing.

Just a query but will you be doing sets for Trumpeter's Arleigh Class Vessels in 1/350 scale as well? I have like 6 of these but they only come with generic railings.

Update - The USS Missouri Super Detail Set came in today 13th April




























Impressive ... and intimidating at the same time


----------



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

ryoga said:


> Wow ... I just purchased your 1/350 WWII USN Battleship Missouri Super Detail (for Tamiya) as it came highly recommended, should be here by tomorrow. Not surprised at the level of details your team are producing.
> 
> Just a query but will you be doing sets for Trumpeter's Arleigh Class Vessels in 1/350 scale as well? I have like 6 of these but they only come with generic railings.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your support to our product and i am glad to you love it.

As for the Arleigh Class Vessels ,we will consider your advices seriously.Maybe it will come out in the future.

Best Regards,
Aileen


----------

